# why would a girl pick me over some other guy?



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

I try to think what can I offer a girl?

I'm not tall.
I'm not attractive.
I'm not outgoing with lots of friends.
I'm not that interesting.


Why would a girl ever pick me over hundreds of other guys?


I forgot I'm completely bald at 17 too which is a huge turn off.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Because there are over hundreds of other girls, some of them are just as unattractive, non-outgoing and uninteresting as you.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I often wonder the same thing.

Not confident so I cant be the supportive boyfriend.
I don't think I'm all that funny or nice to keep her entertained.
Nervous as hell so intimacy is out of the question for now.
etc.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Because they are intrigued by all your fabulous SAS threads?


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Because they are intrigued by all your fabulous SAS threads?


that would be something.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> Because there are over hundreds of other girls, some of them are just as unattractive, non-outgoing and uninteresting as you.


 Yea but no one likes to settle. Those girls try to shoot out of there league. They still wouldn't want me.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

They won't, because you spend your time posting threads on the internet that put yourself down instead of doing something more productive. Being short and bald is indeed unfortunate, but can be overcome through productive use of your time. When I say productive, I mean nurturing any interest or passion that you enjoy.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

anti-socialsocialite said:


> They won't, because you spend your time posting threads on the internet that put yourself down instead of doing something more productive. Being short and bald is indeed unfortunate, but can be overcome through productive use of your time. When I say productive, I mean nurturing any interest or passion that you enjoy.


 no man i lift weights and go to school most of the time when i post here im doing something else as well like typing up an essay or something.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

If a woman was to choose me I would question her and ssk why be with me when she could be with someone who has something going on for them in life.

I would put it down to her being desperate if she was to choose me.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> If a woman was to choose me I would question her and ssk why be with me when she could be with someone who has something going on for them in life.
> 
> I would put it down to her being desperate if she was to choose me.


I would assume she has some sort of brain damage.
As much as I really want a girl to like me, I just can't see it happening.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

You could probably become more interesting.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Because she lacks self-esteem and thinks you can do better than her.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

O Range said:


> I would assume she has some sort of brain damage.
> As much as I really want a girl to like me, I just can't see it happening.


Same here

I'd tell her to hit the road and find a guy who is not retarded


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

thats what im saying man. Women have so many options especially if they are attractive. The only way a girl would be with me if she was settling.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i think your frame of mind and general negativity (at least that i can tell from the times i took note of your posts, and thats only online) are a bigger barrier than anything youve listed


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing today.

I literally can't visualize myself with a girlfriend. Looks like a distant dream.

They're instantly turned off by my height and bald head. Why would a woman even stop to listen to me?


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

My negativity would only get in the way after a girl became interested and got to know me. I'm unattractive so no girls are interested in me.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

people pick up on negativeness pretty damn quickly and can lead to bad first impressions.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

VipFuj said:


> people pick up on negativeness pretty damn quickly and can lead to bad first impressions.


 even than man no girls are interested in me. they think im ugly.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

VipFuj said:


> people pick up on negativeness pretty damn quickly and can lead to bad first impressions.


I don't buy into this negativity bull****.

I was really outgoing, happy, joking around, confident. But women don't even try to listen to me. It's like the minute they see my lack of height and bald head it's like a door closing.

For a woman to pick on negativity she would need to live with me 24/7. I just go out when I'm feeling good.

Looks is what turn them off.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> I don't buy into this negativity bull****.
> 
> I was really outgoing, happy, joking around, confident. But women don't even try to listen to me. It's like the minute they see my lack of height and bald head it's like a door closing.
> 
> ...


well ive only seen a few negative posts and im already ****in tired of it so...


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

VipFuj said:


> well ive only seen a few negative posts and im already ****in tired of it so...


 Being all happy and positive and crap doesn't make up for being ugly. The only thing that makes up for being ugly is GREEN.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Me either.


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

afff said:


> I try to think what can I offer a girl?
> 
> I'm not tall.
> I'm not attractive.
> ...


Because you have a dick and she has a vagina. Work your game and change your style. Lifes not hard, stop crying.

#pursuitofhappiness


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Because they want to dip your bald head in oil and rub it all over their body?


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

arnie said:


> Because they want to dip your bald head in oil and rub it all over their body?


Arnie, you're one of my forum favorites. You're like an anti-troll troll


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

because... they feel just as marginalised as you do. or because you took the time to care about them when no one else did.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I mean, you aren't helping your situation with your attitude (although I can understand why you feel that way).

Start loving yourself. What qualities do you have that you like about yourself? What hobbies do you enjoy? What passions do you have? Interests?

Off the bat, most people judge on looks but being 17 is PRIME time to get a girlfriend. There are so many opportunities when you are 17 it is ridiculous! Most guys your age don't know what the hell they are about or what they are doing so it isn't like too many other guys are stepping up to the plate in some other league or some crap. As far as mentality goes, most girls your age are right along with everyone else.

Start respecting yourself. Take care of yourself (mentally, physically, hygienically; dress well, etc). If you can do that at 17 then you'll be in really good shape, trust me. Just keep talking to girls. I bet you haven't done enough or gave up too early.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I have no friends therefore here where I live that's an instant permanent disqualification, nobody will give you a chance, and never will.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i know that feel OP...


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

You are 6'5. Girls cream their pants at ur height .


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

afff said:


> You are 6'5. Girls cream their pants at ur height .


not really, if that were true im sure i would have had a gf by now...


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> not really, if that were true im sure i would have had a gf by now...


 that depends on your other factors. 6'5 is turn on for women.

You atleast have some attractive qualities. I have none.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Get a doll


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

afff said:


> Being all happy and positive and crap doesn't make up for being ugly. The only thing that makes up for being ugly is GREEN.


I would not date someone I wasn't attracted to regardless of their financial status.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

If a girl picks you over those guys with all those good traits, it simply means she saw something in you that she didn't see in other guys...something that she has been looking for and found in you.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether you can or can't see anything in yourself. It's whether they see something in you.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Edit: I assume because she likes you.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I wonder the same thing. Why would a guy ever pick me when there are so many girls who are much prettier, smarter, funnier than me.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

meepie said:


> Edit: I assume because she likes you.


Liking me. That's rich. :rofl


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

afff said:


> Yea but no one likes to settle. Those girls try to shoot out of there league. They still wouldn't want me.


Well there you go then, if you won't they won't. You are destined to be alone forever.


----------



## kippered beef (Apr 20, 2013)

maybe you have a rather large..you know what


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya tell em you have a really big weiner, they might get curious. By the time they find out either way it's pretty much gonna happen anyway.


----------



## kippered beef (Apr 20, 2013)

CoolRanch said:


> Ya tell em you have a really big weiner, they might get curious. By the time they find out either way it's pretty much gonna happen anyway.


thats an all-star plan if i ever heard of one


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe you get each other in a way few other people do. It's not all about excitement, though people do tend to get hung up on that aspect. If someone finds you appealing, don't dwell on why and just appreciate what you have with them.

I have no idea what my crush would see in me, either, but I'm going to say something anyway. He's everything that's good and beautiful in people and I'm just... some girl. People will have what feelings they will.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well they don't so why wonder..it's not happening, if it does then ask her. I'm in same situation, hard to find desperate companion in a world so competitive. It's like you can make a few small mistakes and you're out, onto the next.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

anti-socialsocialite said:


> They won't, because you spend your time posting threads on the internet that put yourself down instead of doing something more productive. Being short and bald is indeed unfortunate, but can be overcome through productive use of your time. When I say productive, I mean nurturing any interest or passion that you enjoy.


This is as straight to the point as you're gonna get basically. Inertia to change your circumstances just can't come from nowhere.


----------



## ahmed7 (Apr 11, 2013)

man, I feel very sorry for us ( men who can't get girls ) even though we will appreciate them , love them like no other guy can, I wish this will all change. I think we too deserve to be happy even alittle , enough sadness for once.

please please please let us get who we want , lord knows it would be the first time.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

ahmed7 said:


> please please please let us get who we want , lord knows it would be the first time.


excellent choice of quote 









I'm sure everyone is tired of hearing this, but the truth is you have got to keep trying, try to be happy about other things in your life and not judge everything on your lack of a partner, and be patient. Hard to take, but that is the truth, I think.


----------



## keenehneh (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to shave just the top of my head to look like a balding man for a while in highschool, got me a lot of attention and amusement. Lots of guys shave their heads. Funny that you can see it only as a detrement while so many guys are essentially trying to be more like you no?

Cheer up buckaroo
;-)


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I used to ask myself the same question and came to the conclusion that they wouldn't. 

Girls wouldn't even spit in my direction.


----------



## jingeliot (Jul 8, 2011)

afff said:


> I try to think what can I offer a girl?
> 
> I'm not tall.
> I'm not attractive.
> ...


Maybe because you are like this, so she like you :yes


----------

